# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box تحديثات :  Martech Team RCD AMS V0.0.9.51

## mohamed73

*Martech Team RCD AMS V0.0.9.51* *RCD AMS V0.0.9.51*    * Latest Update :*   *	 - Mazda, CC93 66 ARO, 24C02 by Sanyo 
	 - DPX-501U, 24C02 by Kenwood 
	 - Iveco, Ducato CD, 7 643 322 316, 95320 by Blaupunkt 
	 - Fiat, Fiat 199 CD MP3 Blau, 7 648 543 316, 95320 by Blaupunkt 
	 - Ford, LSRNS (FX), 7 612 300 540, 8M5T-18K931 AE by Blaupunkt *   
How to update? Run martech_rcd_ams.exe or download and get latest version via setup:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Best Regards* *Martech Team*

----------

